# breeding : 1.0 hypo 66%het anery x 0.1 hypo 100% albino



## adrake (Aug 30, 2012)

hi, i am breeding my 1.0 hypo 66%het anery x 0.1 hypo 100% albino. i am just not sure what the babies would be ? ive tried looking around but couldn't find anything on them. could someone help me and tell me what my litter of boas would be ?

thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Expect to get hypos and normals. Some would be het anerythristic if one parent is het anerythristic. And some would be het albino if 100% albino actually means 100% het albino. All of the babies would be het albino if 100% albino means albino.

Do not expect any albinos, anerythristics, ghosts, sunglows or moonglows from this mating. If any of them turn up, then the parents have more mutant genes than advertised.

Posts 173-178
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/258989-boa-genetics-outcomes-albino-anery-18.html

Is 0.1 hypo 100% albino actually 0.1 hypo 100% het albino or 0.1 hypo albino?

1.0 hypo 66% het anery could be either 1.0 hypo 100% het anery or 1.0 hypo.

So a 1.0 hypo 66% het anery x 0.1 hypo 100% albino could be one of four matings:
1. 1.0 hypo 100% het anery x 0.1 hypo 100% het albino = mating 136 in the link above

2. 1.0 hypo 100% het anery x 0.1 hypo albino = mating 124

3. 1.0 hypo x 0.1 hypo 100% het albino = mating 137

4. 1.0 hypo x 0.1 hypo albino = mating 125


----------



## adrake (Aug 30, 2012)

paulh said:


> Expect to get hypos and normals. Some would be het anerythristic if one parent is het anerythristic. And some would be het albino if 100% albino actually means 100% het albino. All of the babies would be het albino if 100% albino means albino.
> 
> Do not expect any albinos, anerythristics, ghosts, sunglows or moonglows from this mating. If any of them turn up, then the parents have more mutant genes than advertised.
> 
> ...


thanks for all the info, i really appreciate it
and i have a certificate for the proof of genetics for the male
it says his parents are : motley 100%het anery x pastel dream hypo 100%het anery
and it says he is : 1.0 hypo 66%het anery

the female i have , the previous owner told me she was a 0.1 hypo 100% albino*

if you have a email i could send you pictures of the two, but yes i am wondering what the *1.0 hypo 66%het anery x 0.1 hypo 100% albino* babies would be ?

thanks


----------

